

Journalist on NSA leak case: More to be revealed - ForFreedom
http://rt.com/news/journalist-nsa-more-information-511/

======
junto
These three journalists are sitting on a gold mine of information that is
without doubt damning to the greatest military superpower the world has ever
seen.

In the movies, people like this tend to have 'accidents' or are 'leveraged'.

~~~
btilly
In real life they remind the NSA that there is so much more that they could
say but aren't saying..and have someone ready to blow that open if by some
accident they do not manage to regularly check in.

